# Vintage Schaefer air blow gun valve assembly



## Jeffers (Sep 28, 2017)

Does anyone have one of these stainless steel vintage schrader air blow guns?
I picked one up and it is missing the internal valve assembly. I would like to get it working again as it is a nice drop forged piece. Any pictures of what is inside would be really helpful.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superburban (Sep 29, 2017)

This guy might be able to help you out.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/152355018571?rmvSB=true


----------



## Billh50 (Sep 29, 2017)

red x again


----------



## Jeffers (Sep 29, 2017)

Superburban said:


> This guy might be able to help you out.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/152355018571?rmvSB=true



Is this the right kit for this one? It seems as if they have two vintage styles and some more modern ones, I can't find a model no. For this stylr


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlane (Sep 29, 2017)

All I see is those  red x 's
There is a diferant procedure for posting pics on this site using tapatalk  , if you search posting pics using tapatalk it should explain how , so we can see them
Thanks


----------



## Jeffers (Sep 29, 2017)

Try this





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Sep 29, 2017)

Never under any circumstances use an air blast near a machine tool, this is strictly forbidden.


----------



## Billh50 (Sep 29, 2017)

I have a couple of those. One new and 2 older ones. Not sure where to get parts. But I can take one apart and measure the parts as well as send pics.


----------



## Superburban (Sep 29, 2017)

Jeffers said:


> Is this the right kit for this one? It seems as if they have two vintage styles and some more modern ones, I can't find a model no. For this stylr
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



*I do not know*, I just gave that link, and suggested you get a hold of the seller, as hopefully he can get you in the right direction.

I spent a little bit of time trying to find parts lists, diagrams, or whatever, but had no luck. By your pics, I cannot visualize how the valve works.


----------



## Jeffers (Sep 29, 2017)

Billh50 said:


> I have a couple of those. One new and 2 older ones. Not sure where to get parts. But I can take one apart and measure the parts as well as send pics.



That would be great if you could!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffers (Sep 29, 2017)

Jeffers said:


> Is this the right kit for this one? It seems as if they have two vintage styles and some more modern ones, I can't find a model no. For this stylr
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I checked the part no. This is for a lever type, I have the button style


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billh50 (Sep 30, 2017)

I will take one apart tommorrow and post the pics with dimensions.


----------



## Billh50 (Sep 30, 2017)

I think the older ones are in the basement. I can't get down there yet as I am still having pain from kidney stent change. But I found a patent with a photo that might help you out. Also a pdf of the patent. I added notes in picture to parts you seem to be missing.


----------



## Jeffers (Sep 30, 2017)

Billh50 said:


> I think the older ones are in the basement. I can't get down there yet as I am still having pain from kidney stent change. But I found a patent with a photo that might help you out. Also a pdf of the patent. I added notes in picture to parts you seem to be missing.



Thank you Bill. That 
Ames sense, I think I can turn that part and find a suitable washer, when you are up to it, it would be good to confirm sizes. I will post pictures as I go along


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reeltor (Sep 30, 2017)

This Old Tony on YouTube made an airgun from scratch.  Maybe you can get some ideas on how to get  your "antique" up an usable.

Mike


----------



## Jeffers (Oct 1, 2017)

Reeltor said:


> This Old Tony on YouTube made an airgun from scratch.  Maybe you can get some ideas on how to get  your "antique" up an usable.
> 
> Mike



That was a great build by this old Tony, he has some cool videos. I did watch that one, it uses a shuttle valve, the bore in my gun I think as Bill found in his diagram is a diaphragm valve, I don't think it can be modified to take a shuttle valve. It is a solid piece in comparison to a harbor freight gun I have, the button is kind of cool and different. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benmychree (Oct 1, 2017)

Wreck™Wreck said:


> Never under any circumstances use an air blast near a machine tool, this is strictly forbidden.


Depends on where you work, what is forbidden; in a big shop doing heavy work it is nearly necessary and can be done with care to avoid blowing chips into places that they do damage; such was the shop where I served my apprenticeship about 50 years ago.


----------

